# (Mega Bass) Largemouth Only open 10/07 West Harbor



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We have moved the event to west harbor due to Mazurik is susceptible to the weather especially a north wind. We had a great turnout last year with around 50 boats. Come fish with us we have some of the best fish care systems out there and we run a pretty darn good event. This is an event I look forward to all year long no shortage of bites!

Here is the app any questions feel free to ask or call me at 614-496-5212.
http://www.ombtt.com/LAKEERIE2nd.pdf

By the way this event is brought to you by Knox marine/Krieger Ford/Englefield Oil and Fin Feather and Fur


----------



## Barney (Jun 4, 2007)

For all those coming from out of town and looking for a place to stay check out Taylor's Resort http://taylorsresort.com (419) 798-5101
Nice cottages on Sandusky Bay near Johnson Island. I park my boat right next to the cabin, safe and secure. The owner, Myra, is a nice lady and could use the business. I stayed there a couple times this year and will again for the open.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Agree with the possible weather issue.. Just was nice because it was easy run east if you wanted to go the Bay or West if you wanted to go to the Harbors in such.. Plus West Harbor ramp sucks.. lol


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I know I love where we had it last year. I do think we were lucky to have good weather or it would have been ugly! Any ideas for upcoming years? What would be a better launch site (Give me some ideas)

Thanks, Jami www.ombtt.com


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

perfcetion said:


> Agree with the possible weather issue.. Just was nice because it was easy run east if you wanted to go the Bay or West if you wanted to go to the Harbors in such.. Plus West Harbor ramp sucks.. lol


What sucks about the West Harbor ramps? I have never been to that ramp and would like to know what to expect.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Its just REALLLLLLYYYYY STEEEPPP when loading and unloading..


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

West Harbor ramp is really bad right now with the low water conditions. When unloading just back down real slow and make sure your trolling motor is pulled up far enough that it wont catch your front bumper on the trailer when the boat drops.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well that's better than Dempsey. We had virtually no water there very hard to powerload.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Ya didn't think about Dempsey being out of water.. Its shallow to begin with and than take around 2' away and would be real bad..


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are seeing some good response to the upcoming tournament. Cant wait to get up there and rip some lips.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Took 20# Sunday to win the Great lake Largemouth Series..


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Cant wait I have been on Alum for months now everyday and it stinks to say the least. I want to set the hook about 30 times for a change.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

This event is right around the corner everyone. Do not miss your chance to fish in one of Ohio's best operated events! Jami and his crew will insure that you have a very good time. Good luck everyone.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Alright guys heard they are chewing and moving back in the bays hope to see you all Sunday!!!!!!!
Thanks Phil for the kudos!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Go get 'em!!!! 

I know fishn4five is driving back from Chicago post two weeks of being married just to get to fish this!!! His partner KennyKen has waited all year as well! Go team DoBass!!! 

True Yankees will get it done! 

nip


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Nip,on our way t o do some lookin this morning...Brrrr

Smiling and thinking big bass!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I bet I know why your smiling right about now... :Banane35: careful with your partner, he's knew to the married man swagger...


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

They are definatly eatin! Good friends of mine are leading the Boat Boys fish off with 23.97 pounds of greenies today! Go get em Scott and Kevin!!!!!!!


----------

